
Disney almost bought Twitter but backed off – “the nastiness is extraordinary” - Reedx
https://boingboing.net/2019/09/23/disney-almost-bought-twitter-b.html
======
1337biz
At this point I honestly belive Twitter is doing more harm than good to the
world.

All the hate mobs, the public lynching, they all seem to be originated from
Twitter and then getting boosted by blogs and other media outlets.

It seems that it is more and more not about regular people but members of the
media and (pseudo) celebrities feeding each other one shots of outrage after
another to keep each other alive.

------
otterley
Source article: [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/22/style/disney-bob-iger-
boo...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/22/style/disney-bob-iger-book.html)

------
JohnFen
I would have passed on buying Twitter as well, for the exact same reason.

